# Turnout motor wire size



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hello!

Can somebody tell me what gauge wire would be correct to use for the run from the Decoder board area where the decoders are to the turnout motors (peco Snap type) My layout is 16'x4' so no run should be longer than 16ft. I was wondering what the right gauge would be to be small enough not to be combersome but large enough not to have the wrong amount of resistance 

Thanks ahead of time!

Ron


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have used 4 conductor phone wire. Each conductor is 22 gauge I think.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

"Right"? No such thing, if by that you mean only one correct answer. I use servos with controller cards and fascia-mounted activation switches. The wires connecting everything are standard RC cables, AWG 18. I have several runs in the 8-10' distance, with no trouble. You could probably go as small as AWG22 phone wire without difficulty, or as large as a 16.


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for replies...sounds like anywhere from AWG 18-22  
Ron


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Total instant current*



RonK9977 said:


> Thanks for replies...sounds like anywhere from AWG 18-22
> Ron


Ron;

If your DCC stationary decoders include a Capacitive Discharge Unit (CDU) and you have places where you need to operate two, or more, Peco twin-coil machines,(crossovers, yard throats, Etc.) I recommend using 18ga. wire. A CDU is a great thing to have when you are using twin-coil units like Peco's. It prevents coil burnout if anything shorts out in the turnout operating circuit. This is a more common issue when simple buttons are operating the twin-coil machine directly, as opposed to having a DCC decoder do it. People tend to hold the button down too long. (more than two seconds) Some of the buttons used are not up to the current demand too. The button itself can short, and fry a coil. A CDU emits a very high current, but very short duration, spike of electricity. If anything shorts, the CDU can't charge up again until the short is fixed. This high current pulse can require larger wire with less resistance. Even if no CDU is used, the instant current through a twin coil machine can be pretty high. With the CDU, it is higher still. So I advise you to use wire at the larger end of your size range.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> "Right"? No such thing, if by that you mean only one correct answer. I use servos with controller cards and fascia-mounted activation switches. The wires connecting everything are standard RC cables, AWG 18. I have several runs in the 8-10' distance, with no trouble. You could probably go as small as AWG22 phone wire without difficulty, or as large as a 16.



What is it that you use Servos on?


----------



## RonK9977 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for all replies !


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Just make sure that telephone wire is not really copper flashed iron.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> What is it that you use Servos on?


I use servos as switch motors. Tam Valley Depot provided most of the hardware.


----------

